# Woodshop Music



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

I've picked up a spotify account (if you don't have one, I recommend the service). Anyways, came across a new Guy Clark album, Songs & Stories, and I found my new workshop theme song:

Maybe I Can Paint Over That.

So my question - which songs do you know could be considered woodshop or woodworking songs? Something about building a boat (Guy Clark album or something by Jimmy Buffett), or just a line, such as Jerry Jeff Walker claiming "Love is a thing truly handmade" in his "LA Freeway". Jonathon Coulton's "Shop-Vac". Those are three off the top of my head. Any in yours?

-WW


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

"Grandpa was a Carpenter" John Prine


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

"Jesus Was A Carpenter" by Kris Kristofferson
"If I Were A Carpenter" by John & June Cash
"If I Had a Hammer" by Pete Seeger


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

"American Made" by Toby Keith ...couldn't fix with WD-40 and a Craftsman wrench…"


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

How about Tim Fagan singing 'In the woodshop.'

...or Dorkweed singing 'Woodshop.'

... or 'Sawdust' by Mic Harrison and The High Score from their album, 'On the Right Side of The Grass.'

....or 'Cold Beer and Sawdust' by Mark Merritt.

I also love Spotify. I've been using them online for the past two years and it was too easy for me to get hooked. I sometimes start surfing from one group to another through the 'related artists' link finding old music I hadn't heard in decades and finding great new music that's never ever played on radio stations.

I'm with you WW… I would also heartedly recommend signing up for the service.


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

There's an old LP of nothing but "logging" songs called "Where There Walks a Logger, There Walks a Man" by Buzz Martin (I'm guessing it's cheesy)
Also, what about "Wooden It Be Nice" by the Beach Boys. (sorry)


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I just watched our DVD or MA and PA Kettle back on the farm. He listens to "Music to Milk. lol
Arlin


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't keep a radio working in my shop. I suppose it is the dust. This is a fun post though.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

"If I had a million dollars" Barenaked Ladies edited by Brendan: "If I had a million dollars I'd build that shaker table; If I had a million dollars Id have actually have some tools; If I had a million dollars; IIHAMD Id build a bigger shop; IIHAMD; IIHAMD I wouldnt shop harbour freight, Id buy that new uni; IIHAMD….." Lol, thats my shop song.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I listed to the oldies station which is free over the air and no commercials! WGVU in Grand rapids, Mi. It works for all kind of work!! I can't hear it most of the time with the router or lathe running!


----------

